# Butter Or Oil?



## dtexas (Jul 24, 2011)

whats better cannabis oil or cannabis butter?
Is one more potent than the other


----------



## poplars (Jul 24, 2011)

not necessarily.... I swear by cannabutter tho.... if I can make cannabutter that would fuck up a newbie in one bite of one cookie, (1 cookie fucks me up and I have a strong tolerance) I say butter for the win.


----------



## gioua (Jul 24, 2011)

I swear by not making either... decarb the pot... then dry sift the pot into what ever your making... (some may not like the taste but if you decarb the pot well.. then you have a kind of nutty taste from the pot and not a green taste... (I tend to use more buds then trim when I do this) leaving my trim for firecrackers


----------



## poplars (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't see why people decarb..... if you let it simmer in a crock pot on low you are getting everything out of it... the crock pot is NOT hot enough to degrade thc, and hot enough to decarb everything in there naturally... gets you high as fuck...


----------



## Encomium (Jul 26, 2011)

dtexas said:


> whats better cannabis oil or cannabis butter?
> Is one more potent than the other


My understanding is that thc is able to bind with saturated fat molecules more so than any other kind (monounsaturated, unsaturated, etc.). For this reason since butter (real butter) is mostly saturated fat then I'd imagine making canna butter with it will be more potent than say equal amounts into olive oil (which is mostly unsaturated). Coconut oil, however, is just as good if not better also due to it's high saturated fat content.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 26, 2011)

coconut oil = great for food highest fat content so it "binds" the most thc pound fer pound but i still make ghee for browines. cant get over the taste of coconut in brownies but in cookies it is better they are fluffier at altitude!


----------



## poplars (Jul 26, 2011)

Joedank said:


> coconut oil = great for food highest fat content so it "binds" the most thc pound fer pound but i still make ghee for browines. cant get over the taste of coconut in brownies but in cookies it is better they are fluffier at altitude!


 yeah but really we're talking like maybe an extra 3-4 grams of fat per pound... or something like that, either way I don't think it's gonna be enough to make coconut oil preferrable to cannabutter, I think it depends on if you like the flavor, or are vegan, or prefer the consistency for a certain application... I doubt that it's so much more efficient that everyone should switch to coconut oil.


----------



## n0va59 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello  I have been making butter and oil for about a year now using a combo of avb and mid grade.

I have found that the butter gets you just as buzzed as oil, but it's a diff buzz. When I make brownies using infused oil..they knock me out....I get buzzed then have a really good sleep... with my cookies made with butter I just get buzzed and not sleepy. 

Now this could be cause the brownies are bigger heeheeheee. Here are some pics of my last batch of both butter and oil...the oil was clear veg oil when started


----------



## Luger187 (Aug 8, 2011)

cannabutter with toast is amazing. i prefer to use really grainy wheat bread to mask the flavor. this next harvest though, im going to do a batch of oil so i can make brownies. i cant seem to find a brownie box that uses butter anymore.

if i made bubble hash first, then used the hash in the butter/oil, would it be better? id think so because you get like every trichome and the bad taste isnt there


----------



## poplars (Aug 8, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> cannabutter with toast is amazing. i prefer to use really grainy wheat bread to mask the flavor. this next harvest though, im going to do a batch of oil so i can make brownies. i cant seem to find a brownie box that uses butter anymore.
> 
> if i made bubble hash first, then used the hash in the butter/oil, would it be better? id think so because you get like every trichome and the bad taste isnt there



lol you don't need to use oil brownies cook just fine using butter, just replace all the oil and water on the brownie recipe and put the cannabutter in instead


----------



## Luger187 (Aug 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol you don't need to use oil brownies cook just fine using butter, just replace all the oil and water on the brownie recipe and put the cannabutter in instead


interesting! thats good to know. do u know how to determine how much butter to use? like how much butter would replace X amount of oil/water?


----------



## poplars (Aug 9, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> interesting! thats good to know. do u know how to determine how much butter to use? like how much butter would replace X amount of oil/water?


I always just put a little over one stick in there, depends on how much water and oil the recipe calls for.... on average tho you'll be putting one stick of cannabutter per batch of brownies..


----------



## KoKomama (Aug 9, 2011)

So when replacing the oil in brownies with our "special" oil is it and even exchange or how does this work I am new at this baking with hash oil.


----------



## Luger187 (Aug 9, 2011)

KoKomama said:


> So when replacing the oil in brownies with our "special" oil is it and even exchange or how does this work I am new at this baking with hash oil.


yeah u use the same amount. the way u determine potency is how much nugs u put in the oil.

edit: wait hash oil? idk.... i guess put the hash oil in some cooking oil, then put that in brownies


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2011)

I prefer the butter imho. I just find it more manageable and easy


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 17, 2011)

Lets say I were to melt 2pounds of butter, whats the most ammount of ground up nugs could I put in there? Also whats the most sugar leaves I could put in there.

After Im done straining and everything could I put some fresh trim in there to make it super dank?


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Aug 18, 2011)

i know the cookies i made with butter do fuck me up a good one. i boiled a whole bunch of trim in a huge pot with water and 2 sticks of butter. after the boil i strained out the trim and gave it a squeeze in some cheese cloth to remove all the liquid. put the liquid in the frig and waited till butter became hard on top.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 24, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> cannabutter with toast is amazing. i prefer to use really grainy wheat bread to mask the flavor. this next harvest though, im going to do a batch of oil so i can make brownies. i cant seem to find a brownie box that uses butter anymore.


I just melt the budder before i put it in the mix. And if I'm a little under I just add some cooking oil like when I need 2/3 cup of oil and I only have 1/2 cup. But if I'm over I just throw it in there too LOL!!


----------

